# duck food



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I know this may not be he right forum but with all of the knowlage from you pond guys i figured i would ask.
I am looking for a supplier that i can buy wild rice ,celery,potatoe ect. to plant in my marsh /pond.
Thanks
redheads


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you looking for aquatic native marginals? www.Jonesfish.com carrys quit a few of potted and bareroot plants.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Buy locally or at least from a grower in your region when possible. There's a lot of plants on Ebay pretty cheap but my success with ebay plants hasn't been good ... I'm much better at killing plants than growing them. 

I would think Ducks Unlimited would be helpful. http://www.ducks.org/states/56/index.html

Post your results and progress.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys
Im looking for more of tubbers and chutes. I was hoping i could help out a local guy rather then giving a "out of stater" my money.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The only plant that I know of that's comonly refered to water potato or duck potato is Arrowhead. Apparently ducks love the stuff, I honestly don't know... 

Bottomline is if you're looking for something that the waterfowl love, it shouldn't be the hard to come across. There are several vendors of aquatic native vegetation in the state. Remember when buying you're probabably going to save a fair ammount of cash by purchasing bare rooted plants as aposed to potted ones.


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

There is quite a bit of good information here...

http://www.wildlifeseeds.com/foodplots/ducks/#40_lb._PENNINGTON_Duck_Mix_For_Food_Plots


----------

